# شعار مهرجان الكرازه المرقسيه 2010



## solofanty (12 يناير 2010)

*شعار مهرجان الكرازة المرقسية 2010 *

كن أمينا كل حين


كلمات الشعار :

( عش أمين الله مثالك ... زى ما ع الأرض عاش
إيمان حقيقى . شجره ثابته ... الرياح ماتهزهاش )(2)

​
​(( أعيش عقيدتى . أسرار كنيستى )(2) ... كلامى و سلوكى صلاه
جسدى طاهر . فكرى أبدى ... كلام كتابى ليا حياه )(2)

عش أمين ... الله مثالك​​
تأليف الشاعر : هانى اسحق . | تلحين الموسيقار : هشام سمير .









لتحميل الشعار باللحن : أضغط هنا .


لتحميل موسيقى الشعار : أضغط هنا .


أذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## solofanty (12 يناير 2010)

ماتحرموناش من ردودكم الجميله​


----------



## بولا وديع (12 يناير 2010)

اختر سيرفر
 Size: 3.43 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

mediafire

RapidShare

Badongo

Megaupload

DepositFiles

zSHARE




​​


----------



## النهيسى (12 يناير 2010)

*شكرا للشعار والمجهود

العدرا معاكم​*


----------



## solofanty (12 يناير 2010)

ميرسى لمرور حضرتك الجميل​


----------



## anosh (12 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى بجد على تعبك 
و كل مهرجان و انتم بخير
و ربنا يرحم شعبه من عدو الخير​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يناير 2010)

ميرسى للعشار واكيد جامد زى كل سنة 
المسيح معكم ويبارككم


----------



## solofanty (12 يناير 2010)

ميرسى كتير لمروركم الجميل​


----------



## anosh (8 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## solofanty (9 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى كتير انوش لمرورك​


----------



## minabobos (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ليك ع تعبك


----------



## solofanty (27 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى كتير لردك و مرورك الجميل


----------



## فيفى اسعد (22 أبريل 2010)

الرب يعوض تعبك شكرااااااا


----------



## solofanty (23 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى كتير لمرورك .. نورت الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2010)




----------



## +febronia+ (24 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسى كتير *


----------



## solofanty (24 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى كتير انتم لمروركم


----------

